# Ear clips



## ryansj (Dec 31, 2009)

So I took my goat in to get tested for CAE and CL. After the vet got the blood sample, without saying a word to me, he clipped an id tag on his ear. So now my goat has pierced ear with a relatively permanent metal ear tag. I was taken aback and asked why he did that. He said he was required to because "they" want to track who has sick goats and who does not. He said if I wanted to take the goat home and "rip" the tag out of his ear that is my business. 

Is this legit? Is the vet really required to do this? Does anyone have experience in noninvasive metal ear tag removal? I am not going to "rip" them out. 

Any compelling reason to leave the tag in?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I've never heard of such a thing. What State are you in?


----------



## ryansj (Dec 31, 2009)

I am in the great state of Idaho.


----------



## ryansj (Dec 31, 2009)

I took some tin snips and cut the metal clips as close to ear as I safely could. They were pretty easy to pull through at that point.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Boy! That would tick me off bad enough to tag the Vets ear!

The Idaho requirements for identification are only for Scrape, which by the way, is a federal requirement. It is only necessary for breeding stock being sold. In other words, if you sell a doe or buck for breeding purposes the state will assign you a herd ID number and you must identify each breeding animal you sell with that number. It can be an ear tag or tattoo. As long as the animal is on your place it is not required to be marked. Wethers are not required to have a tag or marking of any sort at any time in Idaho.

You said "he" when referring to the goat so I assume it was a wether. I'd make a call to the Vets office and tell him to call the Idaho Sheep commission and get his facts straight before he tags anyone elses goat for no reason.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I second that!!! I would be so mad!! I got my boys tattooed so it would be easier with health certificates so they would have an indavidual ID. I also just registered my boys with the American Dairy Goat Association (haven't even gotten the paperwork back yet)- they have a wether ID program. But I've heard stories of getting those ear tags caught on something and ripping out or even another goat ripping it out of the ear.

Well---there is no way in heck I'd pay for what your vet did. To me that is an unauthorized service or procedure and I wouldn't pay for it...just think the mess that vet would be in if it was a human Dr.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

oh my lord!  :shock:  i would have clipped his ear and said "if you want to rip it out thats YOUR business" :!: i cant believe someone would just do that!


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

The metal clips are a bad deal on goat ears. The goats will most likely snag them on something and rip them out.


----------

